# What kind of Alarm/Keyless to get..



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Ok, A few of my friends cars have been recently broken into. and of course I am getting quite worried, that my car is next in line.. But i want to avoid the fate of the theif and buy an alarm system... 

I was just curious if anyone, had any input on a good alarm/keyless entry system for the b14 200sx 95, that would be generously priced and a good sysytem.. i have no clue on this subject and that is why i am turning to all of the good people on the forums... 

Thanks again ...Nate


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I like the Crime Guard from Crutchfield it has the main features you need plus they supply a plug in harness for our cars so you can install it yourself without cutting wires.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey bro, I have the Viper keyless entry/alarm on mine...I bought it for $298 at Circuit City including installation. Hasnt given me problems at all, I love it.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Also Prestige has one in that same price range ($250-300)that comes with a beeper with a LCD display that lets you know if your cars been tampered with and at which point.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I second the crimeguard...I got the highest one...comes with the relays for windows and doors. Not too hard to install either. Fun project!! and excellent price...my car has had it for over 3 years now and not a problem.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Go with the Clifford RS3, extended range antenna, two way remote, a subsididary of DEI so it has a lifetime warranty, it's 499 installed at Best Buy and if it ever quites they'll switch the brain out on the spot. I have the RS2 the model the RS3 replaced, same thing, different remote.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i second the clifford. i have the matrix 3... same thing as the rs minus the remote start since i have a manual. still need to figure out how to hook up the remote start to a manual though since they wont do it.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I can tell you how because I did it, and I am the they at Best Buy that can't do it for you legally, go down to your clutch pedal, when you press the cluth all the way in it pushes in a little push button lever, find that lever and find the wiring coming from out behind it, unplug the little wires, cut them about 3 inches up from the plug(incase you sell the car and want to put this back in) wire them together and ground out the neutreul safety switch on the alarm.



Any information posted above should not be used in an actual vehicle and by doing so you assume all responsibility for damages incurred by this.

I've started it in gear before, ouch.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

thanks omega! i'll be sure to not try this on an actual vehicle though


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Viper... Clifford....


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

being as the Viper and Clifford are the same company and Viper makes an exact equivalent to Cliffords RS3, just choose whichever one is on sale wherever you go.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I got a question what exactly makes it so remote start won't work on a manual.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Well two things that if hooked up right won't let you remote start a manual, most of the time if a clutch is not engaged a car won't start, secondly if the neutreul safety switch is not grounded out, whether by the neutreul safety switch on an automatic or just a solid ground it won't start


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

thats news to me...i didnt know viper and clifford were the same company, i learn something new everyday


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

yeh... they're both made by DEI


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

about a year ago dei bought clifford. they gutted the whole line and put a clifford sticker on a dei product. hows that for stealing the market but they do have the best products. if you want to install your self i can sell you an alarm


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

twisted200ser said:


> *about a year ago dei bought clifford. they gutted the whole line and put a clifford sticker on a dei product. hows that for stealing the market but they do have the best products. if you want to install your self i can sell you an alarm *


can u get add ons? interested in the remote start. let me know


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

which unit do you have the only addon i know for sure is the 551t for 125 shipped


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

thats the one... its for a clifford matrix 3


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

im thinking of getting one to, most likely an aftermarket one ... but does any1 know how much the OEM Nissan one costs?


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

And Dynatron too this is what i use in My R
http://www.dynatron.co.nz/


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I haven't installed it yet... but I got my car alarm off of ebay. I paid 165, free shipping for mine. It is the Hornet 554t includes keyless entry, remote start, LCD 2 way-pager. I have heard many good things about this alarm... not bad for 165. The username for this person is [email protected] Also, you can call the company up and they have great prices and all kinds of stuff. 631-696-6066 is the number...


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i got Clifford on my b14 for 300 installed..


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

crimestoppers pretty good too. only thing i don't like about it is that its not instantanious with remote start (it waits 6 seconds after it recieves the signal to actually start) since i seen the celebs car come on as soon as they hit the button. and i can't turn off the arm/disarm chirps permantly (i have to press 2 buttons at the same time for it to arm/disarm without chirps and thats kind of hard to do with one hand)
The thing about alarms is that they all pretty much the same as long as they aren't one of those all in one self-contained units. the key is for the installation to be as stealth as possible and have it very hard to find your wiring and make it look just like stock wiring


----------

